
Third party stipulates content warnings on Farlex's the Free Dictionary - BostonFern
https://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/help/help3.htm#34
======
BostonFern
Announcement first appeared 2020-04-16:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200416174311/https://www.thefr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200416174311/https://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/help/help3.htm)

